# Thinking about getting a tiel!



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Hey everybirdie! So I've been considering this for a couple weeks, and think I'd like to move forward. I would like to acquire a cockatiel to add too my flock. Not right now, because I want to get as much info as possible first, of course. I have a thread posted on TC and TC, and while I've gotten some good info there, they're much less active sister forums to TB. I'm gong that our resident tiel owners here can help me as well.

Anything you guys can give me! Male vs. Female, age, and maybe a breeder in the myrtle beach area? Thank you so much everybirdie!*


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Hey Kristen, 

I had a tiel about 18 years ago who lived with me for some years before my brother adopted her. 

I think tiels make a lovely companion bird. 
Mine, Sidney, bonded well with me and would step up, sit on my shoulder/head and generally enjoyed sitting with me. She also enjoyed other members of the family when we bought her into the family room when we moved and I was working more hours.

The biggest negative for me is how loud they can be. Sharing a room with 10 budgies is preferable to me because I personally found the noise of one tiel flock calling to be pretty headache inducing. When I had Sid, it was before I used the internet so maybe I could have done more to distract her with the flock calling as I would have had resources to use now. 
The other big difference in terms of a negative would just be the dust they produce. It's a lot more than a budgie. I'm sure I don't get as much from all my budgies as Sid had. 

Those are two serious negatives I would carefully think about. 
The male/female thing is only able to be told through a DNA test. We thought we had a boy until she laid an egg. 
I got mine from a breeder- a guy my Dad knew and went and picked him, so I had no idea of the age. 

Sid was a lovely bird and they re the right bird for some people. 
Despite my fondness of Sid's affectionate nature and a companion bird being of interest to me, I couldn't get one again because the noise for me was too much.


----------



## lbeckman (Jun 26, 2016)

The information about the dust they produce is absolutely correct. The noise level depends on the bird. Mine is not particularly loud, but the foster cockatiels that I have at the moment have shown me what people are talking about. In truth, they only get noisy if something alarms them, and less is alarming them as time goes on.

I wonder if I get less of the flock calling because they always have avian company??? Simon definitely counts the budgies as avian company, but he *would* like another cockatiel as a friend. (Foster cockatiels are bonded and, while they like hanging out with him and the budgies, are not particularly friendly.)


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Thanks guys! I am living all this info! The dust isn't going to be too much an issue, and nevermind the noise. Plus, every bird is different. I've learned that very well with my budgie flock, lol.*


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

lbeckman said:


> The information about the dust they produce is absolutely correct. The noise level depends on the bird. Mine is not particularly loud, but the foster cockatiels that I have at the moment have shown me what people are talking about. In truth, they only get noisy if something alarms them, and less is alarming them as time goes on.
> 
> I wonder if I get less of the flock calling because they always have avian company??? Simon definitely counts the budgies as avian company, but he *would* like another cockatiel as a friend. (Foster cockatiels are bonded and, while they like hanging out with him and the budgies, are not particularly friendly.)


Yes, as I said, my experience was with one cockatiel and it could be that with other birds around the noise level is quite different. I can only gie advice on my experience and for me, tiels are just on the wrong side of 'too loud'.  
If I had one now, with the flock, it might be that the budgies kept the tiel happier and less likely to flock call.


----------



## immorgan (Jun 30, 2016)

Well I just got two a few days ago, so I'm by no means a cockatiel expert, but I can share what I've learned so far 
First, the mess. My Spice absolutely loves to make messes. She throws her food around, spills her water and flaps around in the mess to spread it even further. Spilling the water can obviously be avoided with a dish that attaches to the wall.
And you said the dust isn't an issue. If no one in the house has asthma or allergies, then it won't be a health issue. But it definitely is a lot of dust, and if you have anything black it will definitely show. I had a black armchair next to their cage... that was a mistake! 
Second, like others said, they can be a lot louder than budgies. Mine aren't consistently loud, but when something scares them or annoys them, those little lungs have a lot of power to them! Today there was a fly in their room and apparently Sugar didn't like that. She shrieked until I killed it. It's a pretty shrill, ear-splitting scream. 

Like I said, I'm not an expert in tiels at all. But my two girls are lovely and I don't regret adopting them whatsoever! They're sweet definitely entertaining birds  we're still working on bonding, but Spice is already eager to be on my hand and I've had them less than a week!
They're such beautiful birds with so much personality. I definitely recommend getting one! :thumbsup:


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Thanks for your input guys! I'm really wanting one now, *


----------



## vinay (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi there!

If you're getting a tiel , I recommend that you definitely get a hand-raised baby.

I've handraised my tiel Dino myself and I must say shes my most affectionate bird by far. 
I have never encountered a more cuddly bird which always wants to be on people.

Their personalities are very different compared to budgies. A tiel will want a lot of your attention . They are quite needy unlike budgies who are often quite happy playing by themselves or with their own kind. They are definitely hands-on birds and love their head scratches.

Here are a few pics of Dino (which might nudge you the tiel way )


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Darn it Vinay! Cuteness warfare should not be allowed! Although I think I may be in love! 

I think I am definitely going to get a tiel, but it may take longer than I anticipated, given our post hurricane roof situation.*


----------



## vinay (Aug 8, 2012)

jean20057 said:


> *Darn it Vinay! Cuteness warfare should not be allowed! Although I think I may be in love!
> 
> I think I am definitely going to get a tiel, but it may take longer than I anticipated, given our post hurricane roof situation.*


So sorry to hear about the situation there ..... hope everything returns back to normal soon !

One word of advice..... do not get an albino tiel like mine. They get dirty just so quickly.
Dino currently sports a bright green bum since she decided to dive bomb some spinach puree a few days ago  .


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Sounds like you have quite a while to research and decide. I had a tiel many, many years ago, so I don't recall a ton of detail, but one thing I remember about my male (and have heard about since), is that many tiels are prone to night frights, and Terry would break blood feathers quite often. But special considerations in nighttime set up should help reduce the likelihood. 

Bird dust... ugh. That would do it for me. I have some dusty species here as well, and it is constant drudgery to wipe, but they're still not as bad as certain species who produce a profuse amount of powder such as cockatiels. For as pretty as tiels are, I could not imagine trying to keep things clean. Of course it is less noticeable the larger the room the bird is in, and if you don't have dark furniture. Yeah, for me the powder production of this species would be a deal breaker.


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Hey everybirdie! So by also pairing with our sister forum, talk cockatiels, I have possibly found a breeder here in South Carolina that I'll probably use. I just hope that she will be patient with me as iI can't get one right now. She seems very nice, and seems to have been breeding for a while now. I'm going to get some pictures here soon I think. I just need to get her my phone number so she can text them to me. She doesn't have any babies yet, which is really fine with me given our current situation. Eeeep! I can't wait to get things moving! I still need to do a bit of research yet, but I'm getting excited!*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I can sense the excitement Kristen . So you've settled on it now for sure, and just a matter of timing? There are some pretty mutations.


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*


RavensGryf said:



I can sense the excitement Kristen . So you've settled on it now for sure, and just a matter of timing? There are some pretty mutations.

Click to expand...

It seems I have settled on this for sure, yes,  I want some sort of pearl I think, but only if it's a hen. Not sure about a mutation for a male. I been reading that the hens have a better temperament than the cocks, so I'm not sure yet which sex I'd like to get. Still need to do some research, lol.*


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Sidney was a hen and she had a lovely temper, so I think even if you did get a hen it wouldn't be a disaster.


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*The only thing I've been wary about is that I've read that tiels can be prone to chronic laying. Is that true? I know about the night frights and all that, but I'm more worried about the chronic egg laying.

Also, Lonny checked out that breeder's facebook page and said it didn't look very good and that their birds aren't kept in the best of conditions. I'll have to take a look at that later. I must admit that I'm a bit disappointed with this new information. I'll check it out and let you guys know what happens. If it is like Lonny said, I will be looking for a new breeder.

EDIT: So I just looked at the lady's facebook page, and it really doesn't seem that bad. So this breeder may be back on! Although Lonny still doesn't want another bird(cockatiel), and so it will take some convincing on my part.*


----------



## lbeckman (Jun 26, 2016)

Hmmm, let me be honest. You know I love my cockatiel, not to mention that by Sunday I hope to be the proud parront of two, not one cockatiel. I'm also fostering two other cockatiels at the moment. I've been trying to decide how many budgies equals one cockatiel in terms of care, time, etc. It's *at least* 2 budgies per cockatiel. The cockatiels love their routine and definitely let me know if they are not happy about something.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I didn't do any research when we got Sid (pre-internet) so all I can say is that during the tie we had her, Sid laid one egg. She didn't display any nesting behaviours, like trying to make a nest in food/water bowls or anything. 

I also had her in my bedroom and never had issues with night frights. I can't recall ever having to calm her down after one. 

That is just one bird though. 

I would be very wary if Lonny isn't keen on getting a bird though. Is it just the cost of getting another bird that hes not keen on or just too many birds in general?


----------



## Barbara* (Feb 22, 2016)

I have had cockatiels for several years and would never buy another one since they are most irritating and intrusive and hard to keep happy. They like to be worshipped if you know what I mean and expect to be cockatiel slave if you get one.. 

I am also asthmatic and did not want any due to this problem. My budgies are aloud to sleep in the same room I do however the cockatiels maybe not and if they are separated from each other for more the 2 seconds it screem fest time. And are they loud, loud, loud. I have had nightmares about them too.

However they also are very affectionate if perfectly spoiled and get lots of attention. I bring them in my bedroom with my computer in the mornings to talk to them and then return them to their cage for several hours during the day and then bring them in again at night if I am up for it although with my health problems that is not always the case. Budgies can be annoying if they are not ready to go back to their cage however I just get a little net (fish net) and get them with that or a towel so they must go back to their cage. 

Although Cockatiels can be very endearing if they want to be and maybe that is the case with all animals. :cockatiel:


----------



## Barbara* (Feb 22, 2016)

jean20057 said:


> *The only thing I've been wary about is that I've read that tiels can be prone to chronic laying. Is that true? I know about the night frights and all that, but I'm more worried about the chronic egg laying.
> 
> Also, Lonny checked out that breeder's facebook page and said it didn't look very good and that their birds aren't kept in the best of conditions. I'll have to take a look at that later. I must admit that I'm a bit disappointed with this new information. I'll check it out and let you guys know what happens. If it is like Lonny said, I will be looking for a new breeder.
> 
> EDIT: So I just looked at the lady's facebook page, and it really doesn't seem that bad. So this breeder may be back on! Although Lonny still doesn't want another bird(cockatiel), and so it will take some convincing on my part.*


Yes two of my hens are chronic egg layers and I am afraid that I have to take all the eggs away since the family is dead set against any baby birds in this house and I am not well enough to take care of them. Strangely they lay those eggs even if I do rearrange the cage and a lot or change their living situation completely. They also go to the bathroom a lot and are difficult to keep cleaned up. And the one hen always smells bad now that she has decided to lay eggs all the time so I really do not enjoy her presence at all anymore. Kayla is also acting like a total hormonal twit so the one cockatiel that was mine could just fly out the door now and it might not hurt that much ....


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*


Therm said:



I didn't do any research when we got Sid (pre-internet) so all I can say is that during the tie we had her, Sid laid one egg. She didn't display any nesting behaviours, like trying to make a nest in food/water bowls or anything.

I also had her in my bedroom and never had issues with night frights. I can't recall ever having to calm her down after one.

That is just one bird though.

I would be very wary if Lonny isn't keen on getting a bird though. Is it just the cost of getting another bird that hes not keen on or just too many birds in general?

Click to expand...

Thank you for all that information. I would only be getting one tiel, so no big thing there. I'm not sure what Lonny had against getting one. He'd be fine worth one more budgie, but no tiel. I'm going to try to talk to him about it tonight, we'll see.*


----------

